# Can someone give me information on Kolenda Kennels?



## Remington (Aug 15, 2010)

:help:There is a breeder located in Michigan called Kolenda Kennels. I was wondering if anybody knew any information on this breeder? Are they a good, responsible breeder to buy a puppy from?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Many past threads on the kennel...wade thru this search and you'll find some. German Shepherd Dog Forums - Search Results


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

I have a FANTASTIC dog from Kolenda, I honestly believe they are a good, responsible breeder that produces gorgeous healthy dogs. PM me for more info!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

They have some nice dogs, as you can see that Sig is beautiful.


----------



## skygirlwmu (Apr 29, 2006)

They have beautiful dogs, I have been there a few times to check them out. Nice facility, looks like they are very well cared for. He produces healthy dogs as well. I guess it would depend on what you were looking for, for just a pet, I think he's too pricey. All of his dogs are titled, but I think I'm correct saying they are all west german showlines... I wouldn't get a working dog from them. But def gorgeous dogs. One negative thing, I did not like his "my dogs are better than anyone elses" attitude he seemed to give off. Just my opinion.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

onyx'girl said:


> Many past threads on the kennel...wade thru this search and you'll find some. German Shepherd Dog Forums - Search Results


Weird. Your link doesn't pull anything up. I know I remember several multi-page threads on Kolenda though.


----------



## Remington (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks everybody for your replies. Its helping me figure out where i would like to get my next GSD.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

German Shepherd Dog Forums - Search Results if this link doesn't work, just put the kennel name in the search box.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

they were actually one of the breeders we were looking at to get our next shepherd from. I've heard good things about them. You can ask him if he has references. I'm pretty sure i read some of the references on his website but if not, you should be able to ask for some.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

They call themselves a "_small_ professional breeder", and yet they have 19 breeding females and 8 stud dogs? Wow, wonder what they consider "large"?!?!?! They have 5 litters on the ground, all born within a month, 3 confirmed pregnancies, and 2 more planned litters showing on their website. 

And quite high prices too - companion dogs range from $2000 to $2800, with the highest price tier topping out at $7500. :wild:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

onyx'girl said:


> German Shepherd Dog Forums - Search Results if this link doesn't work, just put the kennel name in the search box.


THis is strange, the link works for an hour or so, then goes to the v bulletin...any mods or admins know why?
I agree with Cassidy's mom, but as this has been hashed over and over on the board, I decided not to voice my opinion...to each is own and good luck w/ your search, just please take time and research what you are buying and look at past progeny from any kennel. The smaller hobby kennels are easier to check on what they produce-it would be hard to do with a commercial kennel with pups going every which way.


----------



## Luger (Apr 18, 2010)

*Kolenda Kennel*

***Portions removed by Admin***

if you want a good dog, you will have to do some serious research and know what you are looking for.
Even if you import a pink paper dog from Germany, you can bet they aren't selling the best of the litter to the U.S. unless you know the breeder personally. That's also true in the U.S.- often breeders will hold back the best male or female for their own breeding.
This is a dangerous game since the consequences of a wrong choice can be devastating, and VERY expensive.


----------



## vukc (Dec 22, 2009)

Just looking at their website I could reinforce what somebody already said - too many litters on ground at once, too many confirmed litters, and too many planned litters for a "small, family operated kennel".
I also noticed that they use lots of " von Fleischerheim" females in their breeding program. There is nothing wrong with that - However I had read somewhere some negative impressions about Fleischerheim kennel as beeing a "modern pampered up GSD puppy mill" who has several small kennels "working" for them across USA.....This is just what I read - I do not have any personal experience with this kennel - hence the things that I read about Fleischerheim might be subjective opinions.....Make sure you continue to do you own research - asking questions on this board is a good start.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

As this thread is months old, I'm just going to go ahead and close it. If someone new looking at this breeder comes on and has additional questions not covered in this thread then they can start a new one.

-Admin


----------

